# Rose Bowl course gets new surface



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

They laid down a new skin of asphalt around the entire 3.1 mile circuit. I rode seven laps around it today in fantastic late-afternoon weather. Very nice and very fast indeed. It looks like they moved the double yellow another foot over to make the clockwise course wider. But that plus will go away quickly once they paint the pedestrian section. (See http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=201757&highlight=rose+bowl here to get an idea of the layout.)

I "retired" from the crazy-fast Tues/Thurs ten-lapper. Things look good enough for it to run on April 8. Maybe someone can report back if they ride it.:8:


----------

